# F PERM ALG | MATS VALK F PERM



## CriticalCubing (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,
I wanted to share this alg I use for the F perm with bar on right. I had used this on my video where I got 3 F perms in a row and people asked me what alg it was, so I made a video showing my fingertrick of it.


----------



## cashis (Jan 31, 2015)

cool!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 31, 2015)

I like x D' l2 D' l' z' R’ F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f from that angle. It is actually regripless if you do the first D' with you right ring finger. I guess I start it kind of like B' l R D'. It is unreal fast. I think it is sub-1 able.

Nice video though. That alg is cool too.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 31, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I like x D' l2 D' l' z' R’ F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f from that angle. It is actually regripless if you do the first D' with you right ring finger. I guess I start it kind of like B' l R D'. It is unreal fast. I think it is sub-1 able.
> 
> Nice video though. That alg is cool too.


That seems a good alg. I will drill this tonight and see it  Thanks!


----------

